# Skies



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

There have been some amazing sunsets this past month. Here is one from tonight:
August 24, 2014
Lehi, UT


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

August 14, 2014
Herriman UT


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

September 6, 2013
Lehi, UT


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome. 8)

.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

October 25, 2014
Eastern Utah


----------

